

The Prisoner (video game – 1980) - rfreytag
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner_%28computer_game%29

======
dalke
Anyone interested in the game should read [http://www.filfre.net/2011/11/the-
prisoner-part-1/](http://www.filfre.net/2011/11/the-prisoner-part-1/) and its
part 2.

Anyone interested in the history of interactive fiction in video games should
read the entire series of essays. They are excellent.

